# How to get more smoke flavor in MES



## husker3in4 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have an MES 30" (no glass door) that works pretty well. I got it to replace my old electric vertical water smoker. On that on I would just put 3 or 4 chunks of wood on the bottom, near the heating element and it would smoke for hours. I would get a nice smoke ring and lots of smoke flavor. But, being that the lid doesn't seal very tightly, the meat wasnt quite as tender as I would have liked. That and it was harder to regulate the heat in it.

So, I got the MES 30. Digitally controlled heat and it seals very tightly. I always get tender meat, but no matter what I do, I cant seem to get good smoke flavor. I used to put chips in the chip pan. It would smoke the first load and then wouldn't burn any new chips. Then I built a mailbox mod I saw on these forums and bought an AMNPS to put in it. I can load it up with pellets, and even burn on both ends for more smoke - yet the meat doesn't come out with alot of smoke flavor - just a hint.  I always run with the exit vent wide open.
I realize I likely wont get the smoke ring using pellets, but I want more smoke flavor. 

I normally smoke with no water pan, but this last couple of times I put it in there with water thinking maybe the moisture would help the smoke stick, but didnt do much.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2017)

husker3in4 said:


> I have an MES 30" (no glass door) that works pretty well. I got it to replace my old electric vertical water smoker. On that on I would just put 3 or 4 chunks of wood on the bottom, near the heating element and it would smoke for hours. I would get a nice smoke ring and lots of smoke flavor. But, being that the lid doesn't seal very tightly, the meat wasnt quite as tender as I would have liked. That and it was harder to regulate the heat in it.
> 
> So, I got the MES 30. Digitally controlled heat and it seals very tightly. I always get tender meat, but no matter what I do, I cant seem to get good smoke flavor. I used to put chips in the chip pan. It would smoke the first load and then wouldn't burn any new chips. Then I built a mailbox mod I saw on these forums and bought an AMNPS to put in it. I can load it up with pellets, and even burn on both ends for more smoke - yet the meat doesn't come out with alot of smoke flavor - just a hint.  I always run with the exit vent wide open.
> I realize I likely wont get the smoke ring using pellets, but I want more smoke flavor.
> ...


Try periodic spritzing for more smoke attraction. When the liquid evaporates from the meat it cools the surface creating thermophoresis so hot particulates of smoke migrate toward the lower energy (cooler) surface of the meat and when wet before evaporating it's a medium that grabs and holds smoke. 
-Kurt


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 3, 2017)

Interesting. Never been an issue for me. Maybe try a different kind of pellet? What are you using?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes that IS odd.  I use the AMNPS with mailbox and get lots of flavor.  I use Todd's pellets when I can get them, BBQ Delight pellets the rest of the time.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't use the water pan . I have the 12 inch tube and mix in fine cut wood chips with the pellets. Using mailbox mod .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

I get plenty of smoke flavor with my MES 40 and my AMNPS only lit on one end.

I use Hickory 90% of the time. However my last Prime Rib I used Apple sawdust, and it was Great !!

If you aren't getting enough smoke flavor, try Hickory Pellets.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 3, 2017)

What I mean by KIND of pellet: If you are using Treager pellets or another kind of pellet that was designed for a pellet grill, you are definitely missing out. Those pellets are meant to produce BTU's as well as smoke. Try a pure single type of wood. Don't be fooled by a label. Most all of them are a mix of the flavor wood with oak or something else. Have you tried Todds pellets from A-MAZE-N?


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 3, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> What I mean by KIND of pellet: If you are using Treager pellets or another kind of pellet that was designed for a pellet grill, you are definitely missing out. Those pellets are meant to produce BTU's as well as smoke. Try a pure single type of wood. Don't be fooled by a label. Most all of them are a mix of the flavor wood with oak or something else. Have you tried Todds pellets from A-MAZE-N?



I agree with browneyesvictim.

I have an MES40, no water in water pan, AMNPS using Todd's pellets, top vent wide open, and have great smoke flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

uncle eddie said:


> I agree with browneyesvictim.
> 
> I have an *MES40, no water in water pan, AMNPS using Todd's pellets, top vent wide open, and have great smoke flavor.*



Exactly!!

Bear


----------

